# My introduction



## 2wistd (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello, new here. 

Lets see, back in the late 90's my parents did haunted houses at my house with the help of an electrical engineer who made a robot out of junk airplane parts and it went from there. First year the robot passed out the candy, after that a 6 ft martian lander that held 3 adult men was the centerpiece. After that it became more 'scary' with your normal set of plastic skeletons etc. Since then I've moved out and have my own wife and kids. 

I am in the Air Force stationed in Southern GA, part of a civil engineering squadron, and each year as a fundraiser we have a large haunted house, with most of the city visiting during the 5-6 nights we are open. Inspired by it to do more and make it more realistic I started searching the web. Found this site and I've decided to start my own tradition. I started collecting the basics after last season. We'll see what I come up with!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome 2wisted! You've come to the right place. There are many talented people here, and most of them are seriously twisted, too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome 2wisted! Glad to have you aboard :zombie:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, not sure haunters with access to jet fuel is a good thing, lol. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you come up with also.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. It seems you've come to the right place for plenty of ideas and friendly haunters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, 2wistd!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome 2wistd, post some pics when you have a chance.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you here .......... Go Air Force.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, you will like it here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 2wistd (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, such a warm welcome...I didn't even get this when I signed up for my old car forum years ago! Going to find some cool bottles tomorrow to create my first prop following the ideas found here. I have a graphic design background so hopefully I can put that to use!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome! i can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum. We all "aim high"! ...er, well not all the time, that could be a problem!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome 2wistd! My husband is Air Force too. We're at Tinker AFB, in Oklahoma City. Good to see some fresh blood here on the forum.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome 2wistd..


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome. Lots of great ideas floating around here and tremendous talent as well.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------

